#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  URL for map of latest BTS/MRT construction?

## GooMaiRoo

Does anyone have a good URL link to the lastest BTS Skytrain and MRT subway scheduled construction? We have long-range plans to settle in the  Bangkok area and want to buy something near good public transport that is under construction or scheduled. This should be a little cheaper than places on the currently used BTS/MRT routes. There's a planned (whatever that means in Thailand) Bang Na BTS line that branches out from On Nut. Not sure about plans for going beyond the Taksin Bridge either (where the 2nd MetroPark condo project is supposed to be near a planned BTS station).

----------


## Whiteshiva

2Bangkok.com - Bangkok Master Plans

May have what you are looking for.  Also try:

2bangkok.com/2bangkok/MassTransit/map/Master%20Plan%207.5.pdf

2Bangkok.com - Future Bangkok mass transit map

----------


## GooMaiRoo

^Excellent maps, thank you. Let's hope they don't change much due to economic and political winds.  If one needs to commute in Bangkok, the  skytrain and subway are the only way to go.  Every other means of transport is insufferable.

----------


## thaibook

Anyone know how long it will be until the BTS Airport link will be functional?

----------


## Narachon

> Anyone know how long it will be until the BTS Airport link will be functional?


I heard that it will be finished in about a year or so.

----------


## Mid

6 months more ,

the next 6 months will be critical ,

another 6 months .







opps wait a minute wrong forum,

carry on .

----------


## BangkapiBoy

What I want to know is how much the Airport link will cost.  Hell if it's not that much more, then I will just continue taking a taxi.

----------


## mrsquirrel

The missus tells me that there is talk in Chacheogsao of the Skytrain being taken out to there because of the number of commuters there.

All the way out to Ban Mai.

I don't believe her but my foreign mates have said the same.

That's a fucking long extension if it is.

----------


## gonelive

it wont be done until end of next year like 5 December 2008
provided no political variables kick in

----------


## Abandon

when will the line to Bang Kae open ? It seems finished, and I ahve seen trains going along the tracks.

----------


## Fabian

> The missus tells me that there is talk in Chacheogsao of the Skytrain being taken out to there because of the number of commuters there.
> 
> All the way out to Ban Mai.
> 
> I don't believe her but my foreign mates have said the same.
> 
> That's a fucking long extension if it is.


If you look at the masterplan, it won't be an extension of the skytrain but a commuter train.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## mackayae

The hi res Bangkok future transit map looks like the London Tube map.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The Makkasan station is in the wrong place. It's on the other side of the MRT.

----------


## dirtydog

Don't suppose you could edit the picture and stick the station in the right place  :Smile:  maybe take out the copyright aswell  :Smile:

----------


## dantilley

What about the two "planned" stations, the one in between Ari and Saphan Khwai, and the other one between Chong Nonsi and Surasak? Any ideas when those are supposed to open?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Any ideas when those are supposed to open?


Never.

They were on the original planes but were never built. I think someone needed the money for a new Merc and a new house. They shouldn't be on there either.




> Don't suppose you could edit the picture and stick the station in the right place maybe take out the copyright aswell


I could do...

----------


## Reaper

> The missus tells me that there is talk in Chacheogsao of the Skytrain being taken out to there because of the number of commuters there.
> 
> All the way out to Ban Mai.
> 
> I don't believe her but my foreign mates have said the same.
> 
> That's a fucking long extension if it is.


The large map has Bang Yai on which is FAR. Ban Mai is not that far. I think that would be the last stages and not the earlier ones.

----------

